# Psoriasis / Seb Derm



## daniel12 (Jul 19, 2017)

Hi guys

Does anyone have any experience of Psoriasis / Seb Derm in relation to Hashis?

I developed both these conditions 5 years ago age 24 and I am pushing for a Hashimotos diagnosis

Thanks

Daniel


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Look into candida - that is more a possible cause.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

I just also read an article mentioning how Borage oil might help. I've never used it but they did mention psoriasis and other conditions of inflammation that it can help


----------

